# Logitech C920 Gewinde Maß



## BloodSteam (15. April 2018)

*Logitech C920 Gewinde Maß*

Hallo,
ich finde nirgendswo wie groß das Gewinde vom Logitech C920 Webcam ist.
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## BloodSteam (15. April 2018)

*AW: Logitech C920 Gewinde Maß*

Antwort lautet: 1/4

(Für alle anderen die es mal googeln... 2 tage lang..)


----------



## Doctor_Mandarb (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Logitech C920 Gewinde Maß*

Jetzt muss ich mich extra Anmelden um zu Antworten.... und nur weil jemand vor mir keine komplette Antwort geben konnte.

Die Antwort auf die Frage C920 Logitech Gewinde Maß ist:  UNC 1/4"

UNC steht für "Unified Screw Threads"

In Fusion 360 (falls man es für einen 3D Drucker braucht) wäre es dann:

Thread Type: ANSI Unified Screw Threads
Size: 0,25 in
Designation: 1/4-20 UNC

Falls niemand mehr die Antwort brauchen sollte... vielleicht führt ja die Googlesuche einen Ahnungslosen hier vorbei. 
Viel Spaß


----------

